# RVer with ?? about Wally, which Antenna & --



## r194ondi (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm a west coast RVer and currently do not have Dish (I have DTV) but for ease of setup I want to the try the Pay As You Go Plan (PAYGP) with the Pathway X2 as an example. HD is a must even in the moho. I have taken my DTV HD satellite/DVR tripod setup and it works well, without the local stations and a fairly time consuming setup with 1 person to get 5 birds tweaked. It seems there are a few Dish "specials" now, so maybe now is the time. I would also try this at home in the HT to compare PQ.

I would appreciate some opinions on which antenna, for stationary locations and which receiver. All bundles I have found has only the Wally--is this because the Wally is the only receiver allowed on the PAYGP. My install would be 1 tv and 1 rcvr. I would add the DVR HDD.

In particular--will the Wally or other small receiver, record 2 HD channels at a time if on the the same satellite (with one of the portable antennas)--which is the subject of another thread. Would this also mean---I could watch 1 channel while a different channel was recording? If not the Wally--is there another receiver that would?
I see no reference to the Wally being able to receive 4k.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would take my time to search and read here &#8230; there is a ton of relevant info for you ..
one of many threads : Wally W/ HD recording 2 satellite channels simultaneously

also SolidSignal site have many diagrams with necessary equipment to set up your Wally


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

r194ondi said:


> I'm a west coast RVer and currently do not have Dish (I have DTV) but for ease of setup I want to the try the Pay As You Go Plan (PAYGP) with the Pathway X2 as an example. HD is a must even in the moho. I have taken my DTV HD satellite/DVR tripod setup and it works well, without the local stations and a fairly time consuming setup with 1 person to get 5 birds tweaked. It seems there are a few Dish "specials" now, so maybe now is the time. I would also try this at home in the HT to compare PQ.
> 
> I would appreciate some opinions on which antenna, for stationary locations and which receiver. All bundles I have found has only the Wally--is this because the Wally is the only receiver allowed on the PAYGP. My install would be 1 tv and 1 rcvr. I would add the DVR HDD.
> 
> ...


I don't believe the Wally does 4k, and even if it did - Dish only has about 3 channels (not necessarily fulltime).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

definitely Walley is HD receiver


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The only 4K from Dish is with a Hopper 3 (4K and 4K HDR) or with a Hopper/Sling or Hopper 3 through a 4K Joey (4K non-HDR only).


----------



## r194ondi (Aug 21, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> The only 4K from Dish is with a Hopper 3 (4K and 4K HDR) or with a Hopper/Sling or Hopper 3 through a 4K Joey (4K non-HDR only).


Thanks for the replies. As mentioned--we currently have DirecTV and I keep reading posts about how Dish HD PQ is not quite as good as DTV HD. So the only way for me to see for my self--is to get Dish and try it in the same HT as the DTV gear. Since we usually take our are DTV HD HVD (No 4k) & 5LNB dish in the RV, I am seriously considering buying a Wally & Pathway X2 to see for myself--before switching to Dish---It would certainly be a much easier setup. My only reason for asking about 4k was to see what Dish offered--it is not important.


----------

